# for val as promised



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the nfcs

first its jj




























second harry so photogenic





































third nellie



















now the babies

troy

love the profile





































and last but not least torre


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Stunning, stunning, stunning, _stunning_ cats.

Thats the only word going round in my head after looking at those pics :blush:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow - certainly coming along! Lovely cats and such posers:biggrin5:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you. i think pictures look so much better in the daylight


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!! stunning :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I could manage to squeeze Troy in here if you wanted to part with him 
They are all gorgeous but I could happily catnap Troy :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I think I could manage to squeeze Troy in here if you wanted to part with him
> They are all gorgeous but I could happily catnap Troy :001_wub:


sorry lynn no such luck, he's mine and i love him to bits. he runs around here mumbling to himself, its lovely to hear


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I love them


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> the nfcs
> 
> first its jj
> 
> ...


ok val where are you??


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

she won't miss the thread I'm sure, just as I haven't, right? 

What can I say? I'm just speechless. Bless them, they're so special. You know how a gourmand reacts when seing his favourite food :drool: Well, I'm the same way when I see your cats (except they are not food and I am no cat eater... sorry that's silly, I've tried a sort of a comparison with my feeling )


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW :yikes:

They are lovely x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my word , look at jj !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

ALL your cats are beautiful Jenny but JJ ........must confess , i am rather jealous !!!

There is nothing more beautiful that an all black NFC :001_wub:

Sorry i didn't reply sooner, it's been a hectic few days and i havent frequented the forum as much ! 

More pics of JJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Oh my word , look at jj !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> ALL your cats are beautiful Jenny but JJ ........must confess , i am rather jealous !!!
> 
> ...


thank you val, must admit he is rather handsome and a real character. would you believe i got him cheaper because the breeder doesnt like black wegies and also she reckoned they dont sell so well.
actually he is down as a black and white because he has two white back toes. will get him to pose some more. but i do have some older pictures of him too


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> thank you val, must admit he is rather handsome and a real character. would you believe i got him cheaper because the breeder doesnt like black wegies and also she reckoned they dont sell so well.
> actually he is down as a black and white because he has two white back toes. will get him to pose some more. but i do have some older pictures of him too


Really ?????   The breeder doesnt like black wegies ??? Is she nuts ??   

Love the tiny blobs od white on his toes :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are beautiful,as i have said before, i love ALL your cats.,,,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _they are beautiful,as i have said before, i love ALL your cats.,,,_


thank you are you going for pudsey ?


----------

